# Prewar schwinn cross bar speedo & bars - 3 piece neck no reserve on ebay!



## Balloonatic (Jun 5, 2014)

I just listed a nice prewar Schwinn deluxe Autocycle/Motorbike dashboard set-up on ebay, item #261497189106

$9.99 opening bid and NO reserve. 

This is the cross bar speedo set up with nice bars, two AE buttons, and scarce 3 piece "AS" neck. 

I also listed a gorgeous NOS AutoCycle name badge, item #261496342092 also NO reserve and $9.99.

I have other prewar Schwinn deluxe parts I will be selling too... so check with me for wants.

Have fun kids!

Thanks!
Balloonatic  O-O


----------

